# How do you post a letter in Spain?



## jimenato

They've stopped selling stamps at the correos. They used to and I've been able to buy them before at the tobacconist but he didn't have any last time I went, I'll try again but I suspect he's stopped too. 

Any ideas?


----------



## stevelin

I always take my letters to the correos so they can weigh them. Since doing this I have not had a letter go astray unlike when we were posting into the box. Also to the UK it now only takes 2-3 days!!!!


----------



## jimenato

So I've got to go and queue every time I want to post a letter or card?


----------



## stevelin

Our correos is open all day so we go about 2.30 or a saturday morning about 10 am and its often empty


----------



## leedsutdgem

Had to laugh at this one. Only in Spain eh?? A post office that doesnt sell stamps lol


----------



## jojo

So are they planning to abolish letter boxes?? Surely this would have been mentioned somewhere... like newspapers, tv??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

jojo said:


> So are they planning to abolish letter boxes?? Surely this would have been mentioned somewhere... like newspapers, tv??????
> 
> Jo xxx


We've only got one postbox in the whole town, other than the Correos. Even that disappeared for a while when they were re-doing the pavement.

I stock up on stamps at the tobacconists, otherwise I'll make a day of it, take a good book and queue up at the Correos.


----------



## baldilocks

We've got at least two postboxes but since the Correos is just round the corner and is very busy if there is more than one customer, it's no problem. The only disadvantage is the postmaster - he is a really miserable git!


----------



## ted111

You now have to hand your post in at the correos for them to stamp as people were just sticking any old stamp on and not always the correct amount of postage stamp for the size/weight/colour. 
In the Uk if you don't put the correct postage on, the recipient would have to collect their post from the depot and pay the extra. 
This new system means it has definitely got the right stamp on. 
You can still buy stamps from some places 'under the counter' as it were.


----------



## jimenato

ted111 said:


> You can still buy stamps from some places 'under the counter' as it were.


Is that only 'while stocks last'?


----------

